

Science’s Big Scandal: Even legitimate publishers are faking peer review - tokenadult
http://www.slate.com/articles/health_and_science/science/2015/04/fake_peer_review_scientific_journals_publish_fraudulent_plagiarized_or_nonsense.single.html

======
username223
One of the most interesting bits to me is that actual "researchers" were using
the nonsense generator to pad their resumes[1]. The whole system is mind-
blowingly corrupt.

[1]
[http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/32l0ym/at_mit_we_creat...](http://www.reddit.com/r/IAmA/comments/32l0ym/at_mit_we_created_scigen_which_generates/cqc807i)

------
scotty79
Shouldn't reviewers sign publications with their private keys?

Signature from a renown scientist would matter more than from anonymous one.
Also you might verify signatures and track patterns in usage of even the
anonymous keys to spot troubling patterns.

~~~
jamessb
Peer-review is traditionally blinded, so that the identity of the reviewers is
kept secret (but the identity of the authors is known to the reviewers).
However, a few journals have experimented with other schemes, like open peer
review or double blind peer review.

